# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá 3 motor ủng hộ forum

## huanpt

Mình có 3 con motor như hình. Nguyên gốc chạy driver 10 dây, nhưng mình đã đấu lại thành 5 dây cho chạy với driver UDX5128 của Vexta. Sau đó là...cất vào kho.

Giá khởi điểm là 300k cho cả 3. Bước giá là bội số của 10k. 

Kết thúc: 12h00 ngày thứ 2 05/12/2016.

Trong nội thành Sài gòn, mình free ship. Ngoài trường hợp đó ra, ai trúng thì chịu khó chịu phí ship.

----------

Diyodira, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## ktshung

em khui t ..ring đã. 310k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em theo 320k nha.:-)

----------


## hungson1986

Em theo 330k

----------


## MINHAT

Cho mình ké  cái nhé. Có 3 em như hình,hàng thay thế chưa qua sử dụng muốn đem ra ủng hộ diên đàn  nên bác nào đấu giá được 3 em của bác chủ thì sẽ được thêm 3 con của em nữa. Bác nào được thì lh em để em gưỉ nhé

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

motor này kích thước nó ra sao vậy anh huanpt với anh MINHAT
em theo 340k....

----------


## biết tuốt

em ung hộ ké  12 con trượt tròn vỏ nhôm phi 16 cho bác nào thắng nhé  :Wink:  12 con đủ làm máy mini rồi

----------


## thuhanoi

Vụ này hay nè lên đi 350K

----------


## biết tuốt

vừa dọn đồ móc ra được thêm 2 cái driver step 2 phase đồ cổ điện dùng Lm297+lm298 , tặng thêm cho bác nào thắng , vậy là bác nào thắng em tặng 12  trựo tròn 16 +2 driver  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

CKD, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em không tham gia đấu giá, nhưng ủng hộ tinh thần của anh  *Huanpt*, em tặng anh cái này...vì thấy anh lọ mọ với cái nồi đun nước
Cái này mất nguồn cấp, nhưng linh kiện góp vô chắc là đủ cho anh chế
Cái em tặng anh, em tạm gọi là cái bồn tắm có nắp.

*Vâng, chính xác nó là cái bồn tắm của Ngọc Trinh*,  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, Gamo, huanpt, Luyến, ngocsut

----------


## huanpt

yeah !!!

Vụ này vui rồi nha.

Cảm ơn bác bác MINHAT và bác biết tuốt đã làm cho cuộc đấu giá vui hơn bội lần.
Cảm ơn bác Minh Phi Nguyen đã bốc trúng thuốc cho mình.

@ minhdt_cdt10 

Motor này size 86 thì phải. 3 cục nặng khoảng 10kg.

Tạm thời bác thuhanoi đang dẫn đầu với 350k cho một lô hàng không thể không ham muốn:

- 3 motor của mình
- 3 motor của bác MINHAT
- 12 con trượt tròn cùa bác biết tuốt
- 2 driver cùa bác biết tuốt

Cảm ơn các bác đã tham gia ủng hộ forum.

----------

CKD, hung1706, huutinh, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## huutinh

Mình newbie có được tham gia không các bác, nếu được cho mình theo với giá 370k =))

----------


## huanpt

> Mình newbie có được tham gia không các bác, nếu được cho mình theo với giá 370k =))


Newbie càng vui. Hân hạnh!

----------


## minhhung999

Chưa có 360k sao có 370k dc. Mình theo 360k nhe

----------


## Mạnh Tường

em tham gia 380k

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Chưa có 360k sao có 370k dc. Mình theo 360k nhe


Giá phải tăng hơn người đưa giá trước đó  phải chẵn 10k, 20k, 30k....( Càng nhiều càng tốt!!!)
Bác đưa giá thụt lùi zậy là phạm luật à nghen,

----------


## minhhung999

Vậy mình theo 380k nhe

----------


## Gamo

390k hohoho

----------


## cnclaivung

em ké phát 400k

----------


## huutinh

Mình theo với giá 420k nha,  :Big Grin:

----------


## hieunguyen81

Em theo 450k luôn - go -> go -> go  :Cool:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Em tăng tốc chút : 550k

----------


## hungson1986

Em theo 560k

----------


## huutinh

Mình theo 580k nha

----------


## minhhung999

590k hjhj. Bay lên bay lên.... sắp tới 12h rồi....

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> 590k hjhj. Bay lên bay lên.... sắp tới 12h rồi....


12h trưa mai mà bác ơi!!!

----------


## huutinh

Em theo 600k ạ :Smile:

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> vừa dọn đồ móc ra được thêm 2 cái driver step 2 phase đồ cổ điện dùng Lm297+lm298 , tặng thêm cho bác nào thắng , vậy là bác nào thắng em tặng 12  trựo tròn 16 +2 driver 
> Đính kèm 28274


nhin thấy cái driver con panasonic a4 bán không người đẹp

----------


## racing boy

e theo 610k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

em theo nhẹ cái 620k nha.:-)

----------


## huutinh

Em xin theo 640k ạ  :Wink:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Nhẹ nhẹ cái em theo 650k ạ.

----------


## anhxco

em test đồng bộ clock phát  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> nhin thấy cái driver con panasonic a4 bán không người đẹp


A5 nhá đại za đục đẽo , e dùng k bán

----------


## huutinh

Em theo 700k nhá

----------


## Mới CNC

Theo 660k.

----------


## huanpt

Nhanh nhanh tay nhé, sắp hết giờ.

----------


## ktshung

em đã khui là em chốt, 900k

----------


## Mới CNC

720k nhé. Mong được.

----------


## Mới CNC

950k là OK rồi

----------


## ktshung

chưa chốt được em chơi tiếp 1050k

----------


## anhxco

970k kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ktshung

hết giờ, bác chủ xác nhận đi, hehehe

----------


## anhxco

Thật là đau lòng, e dính cái vụ giới hạn ký tự, chúc mừng bác @ktshung  :Smile: , dùng k hết thì chia lại e nhé, thank bác!

----------


## huanpt

Hết giờ và ktshung là người chốt hạ.
Cảm ơn tất cả các bác đã ủng hộ diễn đàn.

ktshung gửi cho mình thông tin ship hàng nhé.
Thks

----------


## ktshung

> Thật là đau lòng, e dính cái vụ giới hạn ký tự, chúc mừng bác @ktshung , dùng k hết thì chia lại e nhé, thank bác!


Hehehehe, thực ra em chỉ cần 1 cái thôi nhưng đấu giá vui, bác cần cái gì cứ lấy và tự share đi. Còn lại em lấy bỏ đó đã, hehehe
Thông tin của em: Nguyễn quang Hưng
32/4 Nguyễn Phúc Chu, Kim Long, Huế
o914oo22o2

----------

anhxco

----------


## ktshung

diễn đàn cho em STK em chuyển tiền. Nhân tiện em xin bác huanpt 2 cái đầu nối hôm bữa bác đăng tặng ai cần nhé. Nhìn có vẽ giống jack của em nhưng chưa chắc chắn nên em ko dám xin, hehehe

----------


## anhxco

> Hehehehe, thực ra em chỉ cần 1 cái thôi nhưng đấu giá vui, bác cần cái gì cứ lấy và tự share đi. Còn lại em lấy bỏ đó đã, hehehe
> Thông tin của em: Nguyễn quang Hưng
> 32/4 Nguyễn Phúc Chu, Kim Long, Huế
> o914oo22o2


OK, vậy cảm ơn bác nhiều, thế bác cứ quy về 1 mối đi ạ, cái nào bác dùng thì bác giữ lại, k dùng thì gửi e.

----------

ktshung

----------


## biết tuốt

ây za thế là em gửi hàng cho bác hưng , bác ở huế cuộc sống chầm chậm mà sao bác nhanh quá vậy ta, tiền thì xoẹt phát chuyển rồi cũng xoẹt phát bắt chuyển hàng , em ở hà nội nên không vội được lần này em giam hàng bác 1 tuần hehe , đùa chứ vài hôm em chuyển luôn cho, có xúc đồ em thì chốt luôn đi nhá  :Wink:

----------


## ktshung

> ây za thế là em gửi hàng cho bác hưng , bác ở huế cuộc sống chầm chậm mà sao bác nhanh quá vậy ta, tiền thì xoẹt phát chuyển rồi cũng xoẹt phát bắt chuyển hàng , em ở hà nội nên không vội được lần này em giam hàng bác 1 tuần hehe , đùa chứ vài hôm em chuyển luôn cho, có xúc đồ em thì chốt luôn đi nhá


Bác bảo bác suy nghĩ tối trả lời em mà, hehehe. Tiền thì phải nhanh bác ạ, hehehe. Còn ray thì cứ như giá em đề nghị là xiền bác có ngay sau 5p, hehehe

----------


## MINHAT

Chúc mừng bác ktshung. Hàng đã đóng gói sẽ sớm về với bác

----------


## huanpt

Bác ktshung chọn cách nào ship cho nó rẻ. 3 cái motor nó cũng nặng lắm à.

----------


## ktshung

> Bác ktshung chọn cách nào ship cho nó rẻ. 3 cái motor nó cũng nặng lắm à.


các bác cứ gửi cách nào rẻ nhất cho em đi ạ... Thường em thấy gừi Phương Trang giao nhận tại VP nó là rẻ nhất

----------


## huanpt

OK, sẽ gửi cho bác giao nhận tại VP.

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Cảm ơn các bạn đã ủng hộ diễn đàn thời gian qua. Đặc biệt cảm ơn bạn huanpt & ktshung.
Thông tin STK vì một số lý do nên không thông báo rộng khấp mà được PM riêng.

Ngay khi có xác nhận từ stk, mình sẽ xác nhận trên này!

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Đúng là "quá nhanh, quá nguy hiểm". Ngay khi mình viết thông báo ở đây thì bạn ktshung đã chuyển khoản thành công.


Mình xin xác nhận *1,050K* ủng hổ đã được chuyển đến quỹ diễn đàn.

Cám ơn các bạn đã tham gia!

----------


## ktshung

> OK, sẽ gửi cho bác giao nhận tại VP.


bác cho em xin 2 cái jack nối nhé, cám ơn bác...

----------


## huanpt

OK, tặng bác 5 cái luôn

----------


## huanpt

Đã gửi hàng cho ktshung. Mình trả tiền ship luôn rồi nha.
Thks

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Đã gửi hàng cho ktshung. Mình trả tiền ship luôn rồi nha.
> Thks


Cám ơn bác nhiều, bác hào phóng quá

----------


## ktshung

> Chúc mừng bác ktshung. Hàng đã đóng gói sẽ sớm về với bác


Bác Minhnhat đã chuyển hàng cho em chưa ạ?

----------


## ktshung

Em đã nhận đủ hàng của các bác. Các bác không những gửi mà còn tra luôn tiền ship cho em ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Em đã nhận đủ hàng của các bác. Các bác không những gửi mà còn tra luôn tiền ship cho em ...


Đúng là tinh thần các mem CNCpro, bác xem xem thử cái gì cần dùng cái gì k cần thì e tậu nhé.
Thank bác!

----------

